# Frage zur The Witcher-Reihe



## 818toom (30. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
aus Vorfreude auf das kommende RPG The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt, habe ich mich dazu entschlossen die Bücher zu lesen um mit dem Hintergrundwissen optimal in die Geschichte des Spiels eintauchen zu können. Doch zu den Büchern hab' ich jedoch ein paar Fragen:

1. Wie ist die chronologische Reihenfolge der Romane? 

2. Sind die Kurzgeschichten wichtig um die Geschichte über den Hexer zu verstehen bzw. gibt es zwischen den Kurzgeschichten und Geralts Geschichte überhaupt einen Zusammenhang? 

3. Erzählen die Bücher die Vorgeschichte zu den Videospielen oder ist die Geschichte im Grunde die selbe?

Danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit!


----------



## chbdiablo (31. Mai 2014)

1.
Krew elfów 1994 - Das Erbe der Elfen (wörtlich übersetzt "Blut der Elfen"), dtv 2008
Czas pogardy 1995 - Die Zeit der Verachtung, dtv 2009
Chrzest ognia 1996 - Feuertaufe, dtv 2009
Wieża Jaskółki 1997 - Der Schwalbenturm, dtv 2010
Pani jeziora 1999 - Die Dame vom See (wörtlich übersetzt "Die Herrin des Sees"), dtv 2011

2. Nein, man kann die Romane auch ohne Kurzgeschichten lesen. Sie geben aber schon etwas mehr Hintergrund zu Welt, Charakteren usw. und erleichtern den Einstieg. Einige Kurzgeschichten enthalten Charaktere, die auch in den Romanen vorkommen und einige haben auch Bezug zu den Ereignissen die in den Romanen kommen.

3. Die Bücher erzählen eine ganz andere Geschichte. Das erste Spiel beginnt einige Jahre nach dem Ende des letzten Buches und baut fast nicht darauf auf. Im zweiten Spiel wird deutlich mehr auf die Bücher und die Vergangenheit eingegangen, im dritten vorraussichtlich noch mehr.


----------



## 818toom (31. Mai 2014)

Ok. Vielen Dank


----------

